# FS : fluval canister filter ,green killing machine, heaters power head ,lights



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello, I don't know much about freshwater, but I'm doing this for a friend.
So that's what I got:
Used fluval 305 canister filter $ 80
New fluval 205 canister filter $ 60
2 heaters $5 
Aqua clear 50 power head with quick filter attachment $25
Some more stuff like 2 lights 1, glass cleaner,test kits,aqueon filter, filter pads etc take all for $25.
Pics to came 
text 604-512-2017


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

All for $25


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Take everything $250
Thanks for looking


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Everything is best offer, be reasonable......


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Water changer sold, everything for $220 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Great guy, good luck with sale!


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bump , make some offers


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bumppppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bummmmpppppppppppppr


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Or everything $200


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Can do trade for salt water stuff or livestock


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bumpppppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

I can add a 29g marineland tank on the 200$ take everything dim 30x12x18 black silicone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Bump, make some offers, need this stuff gone, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAT (Aug 9, 2012)

HI, I'd like the green UV machine - can you text 778-552-3056? I might be able to pick up today  Thanks


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

KAT said:


> HI, I'd like the green UV machine - can you text 778-552-3056? I might be able to pick up today  Thanks


Texted you


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Green killing machine sold.....
Take everything is left for $175....
Thank you


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

New prices , take all for $155


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

if the two canister come with media ? thx


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

No, no media no sponges, have half container of carbon and some filter pads, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Taking offer


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

So for 155 you get:
Fluval 305
Fluval 205
Aqua clear power head and filter attachment
2x heater
29 g marineland tank black silicone 30x12x18
The miscellaneous stuff


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Text or call for quick response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Power head gone....
Take everything for $125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Fluval 305 gone.........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

Take the 205, 29g tank , heaters and all the miscellaneous stuff for 85$.....or trade for livestock(saltwater)....
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galizio (Dec 20, 2013)

So I got the 2 heater and all the miscellaneous stuff left, anyone? Take it for 20$ , I think the test kit alone is worth about that... Thank you


----------

